# Oracle 10g auf Gentoo Linux

## crashedworld

Hi!

Hat es von euch jemand geschafft die Oracle Database 10g auf einem Gentoo System zu installieren?

thx

EDIT:

 :Cool: 

Ich habe jetzt folgenden Artikel gefunden: http://www.menteb.org/index.php?show=doc&doc=oracle10g

Für die die's interessiert

----------

## holla die waldfee

endlich mal was sinnvolles

hast du es auch schon installiert bekommen?

----------

## Menteb

http://www.menteb.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=40

----------

## Anarcho

Also bei mir lüppt das Super, kein Problem!

----------

## holla die waldfee

ein paar änderungen am script für 9i und alles läuft wunderbar

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32547

lediglich das runInstaller script mit der option "-ignoreSysPrereqs" starten

gruß

holla

----------

## mgsnova

Hi,

ich kann diese Seite empfehlen:

http://www.akadia.com/services/ora_linux_install_10g.html

Bei mir gabs da mit der Installation keine Problem.

mgsnova

----------

